# How does CustomInk.com work?



## Tee-Dot (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody know what sort of script/technology went into creating the process of making a t-shirt on customink.com? I'm sure it would be of great use to everyone here...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Read here: online tshirt designer related topics at T-Shirt Forums

And here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t54001.html


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

So which exact software do they use?


----------

